# What happened to Ringil?



## ulfang (Jun 9, 2021)

This is something which has been bothering me for a while, magical weapons seem to have a habit of reappearing in middle earth so i was wondering is Ringil ever mentioned in other works.

i also have a personal narrative on this issue which I like and that Sting is a snapped Ringil


----------



## Elthir (Jun 9, 2021)

Morgoth used it to make scrambled orcs for second breafast.

But that aside, at the moment I can't think of any text noting that Ringil returned in some way.


----------



## Amarthon (Oct 3, 2021)

Ringil lies deep in the beds below the sea.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 3, 2021)

ulfang said:


> This is something which has been bothering me for a while, magical weapons seem to have a habit of reappearing in middle earth so i was wondering is Ringil ever mentioned in other works.
> 
> i also have a personal narrative on this issue which I like and that Sting is a snapped Ringil


I'd imagine, if it was left in the field of battle, that Morgoth destroyed it.


----------



## Amarthon (Oct 3, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> I'd imagine, if it was left in the field of battle, that Morgoth destroyed it.


Since the text says nothing about the fate of Ringil, and Fingolfin was at the bottom of a rent in the earth, it stayed there, along with his shield. My opinion.


----------

